# It's OFFICIAL! Blazers Re-Sign Miles!



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BLOG 

Blazers.com 

:rbanana::djparty::wbanana:
:rock::woot::headbang::woot::rock:

PBF


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: 

Wahoo!
Buyah!

BFreak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

but..but..I thought that the Blazers had pissed off Darius...Jason Quick, you got some 'splainin to do!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

let the bananas loose :banana:

funny :rofl: last night CSMN said it was not happening 


the Blazers.com reminds me Whitsitt was known for tyring to acquire lottery picks...

Nash got Miles a former #3 pick... he is not doing to bad at it either

if it is indeed 6 years 
6 years $40 mil starts out at $5.08, $5.72, $6.35, $6.99, $7.62 and $8.26

those are very reasonable numbers in todays CBA, and would leave the option to deal him down the road if all falls a part


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think this is a great move , I thin Darius is primed for his breakout season.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

My Oh My it is a beautiful day   
I can't wait to find out what the terms were.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Eh. Not really big news. It was inevitable that Miles would resign, the question was "how much?".

Personally, I think it is good for the franchise, but only because they have SF locked up now. Miles is capable. But, that's all I would expect from the guy ... capable play.

If I had my druthers, he'd become a defensive standout and leave his offense where it belongs.

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Play, it's also good for the franchise that they were able to sign Miles to a reasonable contract. This will help them a lot, down the road.

PBF


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Play, it's also good for the franchise that they were able to sign Miles to a reasonable contract. This will help them a lot, down the road.


That's my point. 

They locked up the SF position. 

Miles is a capable SF at a capable price. 

If Portland can add another young 'un like Mason ... the SF will be a strong spot where depth is concerned. 

Play.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nice somebody knows for how many yrs. ?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Awesome, the fan favorite is in crimson and black 4 life!

:clap:


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Well mark Miles off the summer list of "Things Needing Taken Care Of". Sure it took longer then we had hoped for. But I think in the end everything is going to work out swimmingly. 

1. Lottery Draft.....Check (telfair looks like he could be a winner at 13)
2. Sign Miles........Check (Multi Year contract. Guess he isn't upset with the team any more)
3. Trade a Power Forward.....(I'd prefer Rahim, and nearly titled this line Trade Rahim)
4. Sign a Shooter......Check sorta (we did trade for NVE, but I think we could do better at SG for one of our PF's)

Nash doesn't seem to move quickly...but he does move. It's just hard having the patience to sit there and wait for the moves to come in. With any luck the patience pays off and we get good deals because of it.

My :twocents:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Nice somebody knows for how many yrs. ?


I saw a blurb that said 6. Don't know if that was confirmed or not though. Would be better for the Blazers if it was 6 instead of 5 - helps preserve his trade value near the end of the contract.

PBF


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I remember feeling pretty happy when we'd finally locked up Bonzi on a much shorter contract, and DA on one about the same length. Pretty obvious how those two worked out for us. 

I guess that's why I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand he probably has more upside than either guy, but on the other there seemed to be an entire team of Miles clones on the Olympics. Long, young athletic dunkers aren't really that hard to come by in the NBA anymore. One who can make a damned outside jumper now....

Meh, I'm just in a bad mood. Go earn that paycheck, Miles!


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Players like Miles have a role on any team, you just have to surround them with skill. Team USA had little skill, just athletic guys.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I remember feeling pretty happy when we'd finally locked up Bonzi on a much shorter contract, and DA on one about the same length. Pretty obvious how those two worked out for us.
> 
> I guess that's why I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand he probably has more upside than either guy, but on the other there seemed to be an entire team of Miles clones on the Olympics. Long, young athletic dunkers aren't really that hard to come by in the NBA anymore. One who can make a damned outside jumper now....
> ...


Darius is a better shooter then guys like Jefferson and Marion, just my opinion. His jumper has really improved over the course of the year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Darius is a better shooter then guys like Jefferson and Marion, just my opinion. His jumper has really improved over the course of the year.


um...your opinion is wrong then. Both Marion and Jefferson actually have more range to their game.

Miles is not a better shooter than either one of those guys. 

:nonono:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> Players like Miles have a role on any team, you just have to surround them with skill. Team USA had little skill, just athletic guys.


you could say the same thing about Marion, Anthony, James, Odom or Richardson. 

there definitely is room for one guy on this team who can slash and dunk. with this contract, we now have that guy in Miles. 

but what makes a guy like Miles or Marion decent but despensible, while guys like Bryant or McGrady are elite? the absence of any shooting range.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Great to hear about the signing! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Glad to see him finally signed :yes:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

bump

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

You're a mean man, Stomp.

Boy am I glad that I didn't respond to that thread.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

THis is like a class photo with bellbottoms and afros.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

STOMP said:


> bump
> 
> STOMP


I can't believe that giving Darius Miles $40 million was met with this kind of fanfare.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Awesome, the fan favorite is in crimson and black 4 life!
> 
> :clap:


:whistling:
:rofl2:
:nonono:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Rawse said:


> I can't believe that giving Darius Miles $40 million was met with this kind of fanfare.


I know that I wasn't thrilled with this move. Nash signing Miles, Theo & Zach that offseason to huge contracts seemed a poor way to tie up the club's capspace for the forseeable future. 



 e_blazer1 said:


> You're a mean man, Stomp.


:angel: 

I wish Miles (and everyone else) the best. I do think it's interesting to see how much some change their tunes going from one extreme to another.

STOMP


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I can't believe that giving Darius Miles $40 million was met with this kind of fanfare.


Where was this comment at the time of the original post?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

LOL man i almost **** my pants


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I thought it was such a bad move, I didn't even comment!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

seems I was lukewarm back then and I'm lukewarm still. if he hadn't gotten injured, he'd probably still be worth that contract. or at least no so badly overpaid that he was untradeable. 

obviously, though, it's been a disaster. whenever you have to pay somebody millions of dollars to make them go away, there's no way to call it a victory.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

This dovetails well with the "Yes! We're rid of Miles" waiver thread. Shows great enthusiasm for both his coming and going.

We greet him with a cheer, and send him off with a cheer. :biggrin:

Gramps...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> LOL man i almost **** my pants


That's right deanwoof - you can't say shat! :whistling:

Gramps...


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL @ this thread. I gotta admit though I was excited to re-sign him back in the day. So glad it is over now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I didn't respond in this thread, but I remember being super excited. I really thought that Miles was going to to turn into an all-star. 

How things change. I personally think that Miles may have very well ended up with a decent to good career if he hadn't gotten injured. I think too many people call him lazy and blame his inconsistency at the end on not caring instead of realizing that he was playing very well before he got injured and then continued to play as a gimp which is when his numbers went down and he could not run well.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Yeah if he hadn't tore up his knee who knows what would have happened. I still think it was a good signing at the time.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

man if he had been cut before april 1st this woulkd have been a great joke lol


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

STOMP said:


> bump
> 
> STOMP


LMAO!! This is TOO classic! What a read!!!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL! what an awesome read.

Its crazy how fast you can turn on a player. Happy in happy out i guess. Miles had potential and let it go to waste.

I wish him luck.

Great read though, thank you.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

GOD said:


> I think too many people call him lazy and blame his inconsistency at the end on not caring instead of realizing that he was playing very well before he got injured and then continued to play as a gimp which is when his numbers went down and he could not run well.


he's example 10,000 of why you don't want guys to tough it out through through joint injuries... okay maybe if you're in a championship series, but otherwise I'm for giving guys the time they need. And like you I don't understand why some fans are so spiteful towards someone who sustained several injuries that cumulatively ended their career. I'm disappointed with every loss the clubs sustains, but I don't need to invent a scapegoat to lash out at.

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I wont lie, I was very happy when we traded for Miles and happy when we signed him to another contract. OOPS! :biggrin:


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Shows great enthusiasm for both his coming and going.


Like owning a boat...

Dan


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Play, it's also good for the franchise that they were able to sign Miles to a reasonable contract. This will help them a lot, down the road.
> 
> PBF



*sigh* This is why we are posters and not NBA GM's. He was a restricted FA if I remember right, we could have could have matched any offer for Miles, I believe that there were 0 offers for him and yet we still signed him to that contract. The next year Miles got all pissy with SAR getting more minutes at the position, thus the downward sprial. That was over paying a player that we could have had a lot cheaper. It was a total knee jerk reaction by Nash. :whatever:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey look at that, I didn't make such a huge tool of myself in this one.


----------

